# Started cleaning RF 31 mill/drill



## rock_breaker (Oct 23, 2019)

Used Stoddard solvent to wash the table on a Rong FU mill that I have had in storage. Being the third or more owner it looks somewhat abused (not by me) as there is some rust on the table and other spots where there has been no paint. I bought the mill on a recommendation from my SIL but haven't got around to putting it in service. I will be looking for rust remover tomorrow, not exactly sure of how much I will need. I am taking my granddaughter to a Doctors appointment in Farmington NM so will visit a tool supply store, Lowes, Home Depot and Harbor freight if time allows.  Hopefully one will have rust remover. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## mikey (Oct 23, 2019)

I can testify that electrolysis works well on a milling table, Ray, and is much cheaper to do.


----------



## WCraig (Oct 23, 2019)

Milling table?  I just used a razor scraper.

Craig


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 23, 2019)

Scotchbrite pads are awesome.


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks guys,
All three methods are going to be put to use. It is too heavy to carry into the bath tub so will find something I can lower it into. Have a home made scraper and haven't got to the scotch bright pads yet.  Errands for the family, doctors appointments  a cold shop and a cold breeze are affecting the speed with which this project gets done. The mill base, column, motor and milling head are all still assembled and will be moved in to a closed in horse trailer for that work. I may have to wear my snow suit if I don't pick up the pace. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------

